# Sears Craftsman 10" Radial Arm Saw Bevel Fix



## Jim E. (Sep 26, 2018)

I have a Sears Craftsman 10" Radial Saw Model No 113.198111 with sticking bevel lock release problem. To make it work as advertised in manual, do this:
(1) Elevate saw well above table top & pull it forward so as to work on the front 1/2 or table.
(2) With blade on left, remove blade cover, blade, nut & all washers
(3) Swivel saw motor 180 degrees so back of saw motor is facing right.
(4) Pop off the angled motor support plastic yoke cover on the back top of the saw motor with a screwdriver. This exposes the nut that holds the motor to the conical motor support.
(5) Remove that nut with a 3/4" socket.
(6) Slide off the motor & sit it on table.
(7) Next, just look at the back side of the conical motor support, towards the top & move the bevel lock lever left-right & you will see the silver metal pin moving in-out. That's what is sticking! Clean off or blow off any built up debris that would obstruct that pin from moving in-out completely.
(8) Apply liquid wrench to pin & with left hand move bevel lock lever left-right while pushing pin in-out with right thumb. Keep exercising this pin until it moves freely & completely in-out. Observe the back side of the motor & see how the out-in motion of the pin engages/disengages the slots that lock it into various pre-set angles.
(9) When dry, reassemble & the bevel release & lock should work just fine.
If not, repeat the above until it does..
Good luck!
Jim E.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

When that unit wears and gets loose it is a pain to deal with.


----------



## Jim E. (Sep 26, 2018)

The key to the Fix is the NUT that holds the motor to the conical motor support.
If it is too tight, no amount of pressure on the bevel lock lever will release it. 
If too loose, the saw will not be horizontally stable.
Loosen or tighten it as necessary to produce both a good, stable operation of the saw & bevel lock lever operation for ease of lock release to enable saw tilt.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Jim E. said:


> The key to the Fix is the NUT that holds the motor to the conical motor support.
> If it is too tight, no amount of pressure on the bevel lock lever will release it.
> If too loose, the saw will not be horizontally stable.
> Loosen or tighten it as necessary to produce both a good, stable operation of the saw & bevel lock lever operation for ease of lock release to enable saw tilt.


 It's been 20 years since I had it set up and don't remember more than it was a pain in the ass to get it tight. But that saw ran 16 hours a day for 20 years so you can expect things to wear out.


----------



## Jim E. (Sep 26, 2018)

Nealtw, I think you got your moneysworth out of that saw..
Thanks for your comment.
"that saw ran 16 hours a day for 20 years"


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Jim E. said:


> Nealtw, I think you got your moneysworth out of that saw..
> Thanks for your comment.
> "that saw ran 16 hours a day for 20 years"


 Motor stopped one time, bought a new one only to find out the first one was full of sawdust. Changed the rails and rollers a couple times.:wink2:


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

My 1973 Craftsman RAS is still going well, except for winter time. Seems like I may have bearing issues. 

Neal, on a jobsite a few weeks ago, we had a Ridgid table saw AND a Ridgid 12" double bevel miter saw quit almost at the same time. I was dreading replacing both. We took the brushes out of the motors, blew out the armature, put it all back together and they ran perfectly. What a relief.


----------



## MartinJr45 (Dec 28, 2020)

Faced a similar problem and it took me a lifetime to try to fix and bring it to the right pressure... but as you said, the best miter saw is the one that it worth every coin spent on it, still working after 20 years😃. Mine is not so old, but if it will not help, maybe it is the time to buy a new one.


----------



## SawdustDiva (Mar 21, 2021)

Jim E. said:


> I have a Sears Craftsman 10" Radial Saw Model No 113.198111 with sticking bevel lock release problem. To make it work as advertised in manual, do this:
> (1) Elevate saw well above table top & pull it forward so as to work on the front 1/2 or table.
> (2) With blade on left, remove blade cover, blade, nut & all washers
> (3) Swivel saw motor 180 degrees so back of saw motor is facing right.
> ...


----------



## LeeBor (12 mo ago)

Jim E. said:


> I have a Sears Craftsman 10" Radial Saw Model No 113.198111 with sticking bevel lock release problem. To make it work as advertised in manual, do this:
> (1) Elevate saw well above table top & pull it forward so as to work on the front 1/2 or table.
> (2) With blade on left, remove blade cover, blade, nut & all washers
> (3) Swivel saw motor 180 degrees so back of saw motor is facing right.
> ...


What a great description! You called it exactly. I removed the motor, found the stuck pin, and was able to get it moving in and out successfully. I have not been successful getting the pin to retract quite far enough, so I still don't have the bevel lock freed up yet. But there is satisfaction in knowing exactly where the problem lies. Thank you!


----------



## lucydiy (9 mo ago)

LeeBor said:


> What a great description! You called it exactly. I removed the motor, found the stuck pin, and was able to get it moving in and out successfully. I have not been successful getting the pin to retract quite far enough, so I still don't have the bevel lock freed up yet. But there is satisfaction in knowing exactly where the problem lies. Thank you!
> 
> Hi. I am trying to follow the instructions but it just doesn't click to me. I have a Craftsman compound miter saw model 137.212360 with the same issue. I can no longer rotate the bevel. Do you have pictures that point out the parts?
> 
> Thank you so much.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

That will be very different, I would start a new thread about your saw with pictures.


----------

